# nedd driver for Analog Devices AD1988B @ nVIDIA nForce 570 SLI (MCP55P) - High Defin



## a2b2t (Jun 7, 2009)

hi br i nedd drivers for this audio controler


Analog Devices AD1988B @ nVIDIA nForce 570 SLI (MCP55P) - High Definition Audio Controller	PCI . i install window but now i have problem with drivers thanks. i also in my pc has integrated vg.62let.c21 acer vga card i also need driver for this thanksneed driver


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

You should be able to get them here.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx


----------



## a2b2t (Jun 7, 2009)

i have tested it but no solution. please give mi another solution thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the specs.

What MB are you using? You should be able to download the Drivers from the manufacturer website.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi
Make and Model Number of computer?


----------



## a2b2t (Jun 7, 2009)

i dowmload from the asus web .but no function. my motherboard is m2n_e of asus but vga card is of acer vg.62let.c21. when i install audio driver that i download from asus web it say ..the HDA audio bus driver is reqired and not found ok now what i do. please help.


i also have cd of motherboard assu m2n_e but when i install audio driver it say do not support this operating system:WNT_5.1P 


THIS IS ALL FOUND WHEN INSTALL AUDIO DRIVER.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Open the Device Manager
Click on view (Upper left)>Show Hidden Devices
Post ALL errors you have (Yellow !)

Also on these errors:
Right Click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Your problem might be that you have installed xp with a later service pack than your motherboad cd will reconize. From looking at the info you gave, The M2N-E SLI motherboard manual matches your nforce. Did you install xp with sevice pack 1 or 2 or 3 included?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The Acer vg.62let.c21. is a Nvidia card (GeForce 6200/6500)
You can try this driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_195.62_whql.html

This:


> the HDA audio bus driver is required and not found


Maybe the MS UAA Driver. You can get this driver here:
XP SP1:
http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp1.exe

XP SP2:
http://couponmeister.com/blog/HD_Audio/kb888111xpsp2.exe


----------

